# New Girl!



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Meet Jade! Right now shes living by her self in the big cage, but once the babies are weaned in a few weeks I'll introduce her to callie and fiona. I wasn't planning on getting a new rattie so soon but my boyfriend surprised me with her and shes just so gorgeous I couldn't say no


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! so are you keeping any of the babies as well? do you have more pics of them?


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

I posted pics of the babies in the breeding section. According to the rat cage size calculator thingy my cage can comfortably hold 5-6 ratties so yes I do plan on keeping 2 of the babies, most likely 2 girls.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aww u lucky duck, sorry, its been hard to follow but im trying to keep up with things


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, she's a beautiful color! Although I'm not sure why your boyfriend thought you needed another rat, after just getting 20 more


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

23 more


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awwww she is gorgeous. Her coat is so silky smooth looking, I love her coloring. Shes adorable!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> 23 more


I can count, I swear!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

WOw, she is beautiful. Where did your boyfriend get her?


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

Aww she is a total cutie! x


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

Mana said:


> rat_ratscal said:
> 
> 
> > 23 more
> ...


its ok, i had to use my fingers :lol:


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

awww reminds me of my baby except more silvery


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww, I love the blue coloring! I have a blue hooded... I don't think you can go wrong with blue!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

she's lovely!
how old is she?


----------



## Tegan-Darcie (Oct 28, 2007)

she is gorgeous xx


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

aww. she looks like my baby boy yeti!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous girly!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

aww she looks adorable


----------

